# Goose decoy / chair blind



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

http://www.wildfowleroutfitter.com/Catalog.aspx?CategoryId=2


Any one ever use one?

Pros / Cons?


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Yep! Great for new winter wheat fields, Shore line. or any where there is little to no cover. 

PM sent!


----------



## caller69 (Jan 10, 2010)

Check the Classifieds here at MS. There is one there.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

One of my hunting buddies uses one. They are easier to get up out of than a layout. You would think that a giant goose in the middle of a normal spread would scare geese but they dont


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought an early version and didnt really care for it. Couldnt see all that well IMO. I cut a bunch more out of the back and put screen in its place. Helped, but i still didnt care for it. It also stuck up too high for my likeing. I like my layout(s) better.

Good luck with your purchase, whatever you decide.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

Still have 2 of these for sale. 40.00 a piece if anyone interested. Great way to get started field hunting. 2 blinds for less than one anywhere... PM me..


----------



## Angeloboot (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't get it---I know it works, but after many lessons on how to camo up and hide well and all that good stuff, hiding my torso in a giant plastic goose seems a little off. I get scolded for wearing glasses, but a goose the size of a small hay-bale doesn't raise any goose-eyebrows?


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I bought one several years ago and had nothing but trouble with it! It wouldn't go up and stay up when I wanted to shoot. Tried everything I could think of to remedy the problem and finallygave up and sold it cheap at a yard sale. And yes, inspite of its size, geese are not put off by its size.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

Angeloboot said:


> I don't get it---I know it works, but after many lessons on how to camo up and hide well and all that good stuff, hiding my torso in a giant plastic goose seems a little off. I get scolded for wearing glasses, but a goose the size of a small hay-bale doesn't raise any goose-eyebrows?


 
lol i always wonderd the same thing even about super mags mixed into a normal spread; seems like someone on here said something about waterfowl's lack of depth perception that gets the best of them... much the same in this case i'd say.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

that is funny. lack of depth perception... that is why we go through so much trouble in buying low profile blinds, digging holes to get them lower and spending hours stuffing stubble straps.... who knows....


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

if they don't have good depth perception how do they know when to put their feet down, or how far is just out of gun range, lol


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

limige said:


> if they don't have good depth perception how do they know when to put their feet down, or how far is just out of gun range, lol


I was thinking I was wasting my time driving the truck and trailer out of the field after setting decoys. I might as well leave it 10 feet behind the blind and they will think its 2 miles away.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

LOL..geese are used to seeing geese in a field..they are not used to seeing big brown lumps with white skinned faces moving all around in them in their fields. 

The goose chairs work.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I made all my decoys 8" long and 4" tall. The geese think they are really far away and end up working to 10 yards before I shoot them. Kind of like that scene with the guy running across the field in Monty Python.

That said, how big of a decoy does it take to hide BFG in a field?


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

The geese coming into the field see the torso of a human hanging outta the butt of one of them big goose chairs and think "nobody gonna mess with us while he is around". Lets eat here...:lol:


----------

